# ik heb een prei in mijn broek



## yannalan

Hello
Ik ben Bretoen, ik les op Nederlands en ik heb deze uitdrukking :
_ik heb een prei in mijn broek_
in een comic strip gevonden. Kan jemand een vertaling op Frans of Engels voorstellen aub ?
(ik begrijp letterlijk).
Dank u wel


----------



## dutch girly

It means: I've got a leek (vegetable) in my pants


----------



## yannalan

Ia, ik begrijp dat, de letterlijke betekenis. Maar ig geloof dat is oog een overdrachtelijke betekenis, misschien geslachts
In de comicstrip, een roode burt gastvrouw zegt :
Benje blij me te zin of heb je een prei in je broek ?
Dank u weel voor u antwoort.


----------



## jazyk

Dat is een grapje gevonden in veel talen. Dat "zeggen" vrouwen die zien dat de man met wie ze spreken een erectie heeft.


----------



## dutch girly

Er wordt tegen vrouwen gezegd, ben je blij me te zien of zijn het tictacs (kleine snoepjes)


----------



## yannalan

Dank U wel, iazyk ! Dat waar niet in de "Van Dale".


----------



## jazyk

Hahahahaha. En had je dat verwacht?


----------



## Joannes

Dag yannalan, ik hoop dat je het niet erg vind dat ik je wijs op enkele foutjes?



yannalan said:


> Hallo
> Ik ben Bretoen, ik les op leer Nederlands en ik heb deze uitdrukking :
> _ik heb een prei in mijn broek_
> in een comicstrip gevonden. Kan iemand een vertaling op {in / naar} het Frans of Engels voorstellen aub ?
> (Ik begrijp de letterlijke betekenis.)
> Dank u wel.


 


yannalan said:


> Ja, dat begrijp ik, de letterlijke betekenis. Maar ik geloof dat er is ook een overdrachtelijke metaforische betekenis is, misschien geslachts iets seksueels
> In de comicstrip, zegt een roode burt rosse buurt gastvrouw hospita zegt : _('une hôtesse du quartier chaud', bedoel je toch, niet?)_
> Benje Ben je blij me te zien of heb je een prei in je broek ?
> Dank u weel voor uw antwoord.


 


yannalan said:


> Dank U wel, iazyk ! Dat waar was niet in de "Van Dale".


 
On topic, bekijk dit eens : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=469268


----------



## yannalan

Dank U wel ,alle.
Iazyk : bij de "Van Dale" geeft es veele worden en uitdrukkingen (deze niet...)
Joannes :Nej, ik vind dat niet erg, integendeel.
Tot ziens.


----------

